# Have a Kubota L3650GST Can't find a cross reference for a hydraulic filter #30400-37712



## robouellette56 (7 mo ago)

Have a Kubota L3650GST Can't find a cross reference for a hydraulic filter #30400-37712, Have not been able to find any locally. Anyone know of a filter that will fit?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't find any myself. Try Colemanequip.com. You may have to pick up the filter that your tractor calls for. $12.00 for shipping


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

robouellette56 said:


> Have a Kubota L3650GST Can't find a cross reference for a hydraulic filter #30400-37712, Have not been able to find any locally. Anyone know of a filter that will fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

